# Roof rack recommendation?



## JamesRiverVa (Apr 24, 2012)

I have a 2004 4Runner and up until now have just strapped my kayak upside down on top of the factory rack. That has worked ok, but I am thinking about getting a second kayak and want to get a rack that could accommodate two yaks side by side if needed. I also have a canoe that I use in the rivers here in SW Virginia, and so the rack can't be so kayak-specific that I can't throw a canoe on it if I am using the canoe instead of a kayak. Anyone have a suggestion re. the best setup to buy?


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

You can go with Yakima 58" crossbars and the appropriate footers (or railgrabs if you have raised siderails). Get two Hullraisers and you're set. Or get 66" crossbars and carry them like you have been (assuming your yaks are 30-32" wide). I'd get the 66" crossbars. Those hullraisers are about $150 each.


----------



## biteon (Mar 31, 2012)

I would go with hully rolleres and makosaddles


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

I personally am very fond of standard J-racks. If you can fairly easily lift your yak above your head from the side, it's pretty darn simple.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

4 Runner will be tough to get over your head on a J cradled. I recommend the rollers and mako's. I have a Ridgeline and hate the giant sail I drive with currently riding with J's. Cant wait to get the flat riders. Also ge the square or rectangle bars because the round ones will allow the rollers and cradles to pivot around. It will be a bitch to get the boat up.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

If I am carrying two and plan on using both at the same time I just strap one upside down on my thule crossbars and then strap the second one halfway humping the first. If I am carrying two but only using one at a time then I put one in J craddles and one upside down. J craddles are great space savers but they suck to drive especially with wide SOT kayaks. But if you have two kayaks and a canoe it might be time to get a trailer.


----------



## JamesRiverVa (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, guys. Much of my kayak hauling involves the long trip from SW Va to the OBX so I think the J cradles are probably out for me due to the "sail" effect on long drives at interstate speeds. I like the mako and rollers suggestion. What should I mate them up with? The 4runner factory rack, or should I get a Yakima rack?

Maybe someday I'll graduate to a trailer but for now the canoe/kayak choice is pretty much an either/or. I use my canoe to smallmouth fish on rivers here in SW Virginia, and I use the kayak(s) on lakes or at the OBX. I can't think of a time when I'd be transporting both at the same time. I just didn't want to buy and install a setup that was so kayak-specific that it would be a pain in the butt to put my canoe on top and run to the river.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

JamesRiverVa said:


> Thanks for the advice, guys. Much of my kayak hauling involves the long trip from SW Va to the OBX so I think the J cradles are probably out for me due to the "sail" effect on long drives at interstate speeds. I like the mako and rollers suggestion. What should I mate them up with? The 4runner factory rack, or should I get a Yakima rack?


What is the weight limit on the factory racks? I ask because my Ridgeline factory racks are now bent due to carrying my yak. Two things caused this I believe, 1)I have a heavy yack that is probably close to the limit of the racks, 2) I thought it was stronger to tie the yak down by crossing from main rail to main rail and not the the cross bars. This caused excessive pressure and added perceived weight to the cross bars. Follow the directions on the cradles you get and you shouldnt have an issue. I didnt.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

JamesRiverVa said:


> Thanks for the advice, guys. Much of my kayak hauling involves the long trip from SW Va to the OBX so I think the J cradles are probably out for me due to the "sail" effect on long drives at interstate speeds. I like the mako and rollers suggestion. What should I mate them up with? The 4runner factory rack, or should I get a Yakima rack?
> 
> Maybe someday I'll graduate to a trailer but for now the canoe/kayak choice is pretty much an either/or. I use my canoe to smallmouth fish on rivers here in SW Virginia, and I use the kayak(s) on lakes or at the OBX. I can't think of a time when I'd be transporting both at the same time. I just didn't want to buy and install a setup that was so kayak-specific that it would be a pain in the butt to put my canoe on top and run to the river.


Take a look at the Thule Racks... Yakima Racks have Round Bars, Round bars will allow things to move. Thule has Square Bars, that was the deciding factor when I got my Xterra.... Hully Rollers and Saddles are the way I went.... 

JAM


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

I have Thule bars and I can carry my Ride (on foam noodles), another yak make/model (on my Malone Sea Wings), and a rack for my mtn bike. All fit nicely on top of my truck with no worries. I suggest you just tinker with your own ideas and see what you come up with. You'll find it easier to manage your space.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

I have a Thule Bar System on my Xterra and can fit 2 Wilderness Systems Tarpon 120's Side by Side.. I opted for the Longer Bars to get more stuff on it.. Funny thing is I am running Yakima Saddles and Hully Rollers.. But I do not like Round Bars for Mounting stuff too. Hence Thule.. 

JAM


----------

